# Nevada School?



## jcraigking (Jan 17, 2006)

Does anyone know a good school for Aiado or other weapons arts in Southern Nevada (Las Vegas / Henderson)???


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jan 17, 2006)

You might find this thread useful:

http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19158&highlight=Vegas+Iaido


----------



## Gemini (Jan 17, 2006)

As I may be heading to Vegas within the next year, I also appreciate the link! Thanks, Mr. Mahon.


----------

